# Mounting (restoring) doublespace files?



## Jungalist (Jan 8, 2004)

I have an old drive with all the data compressed into doublespace format (bdlspace.000, dblspace.bin, etc). I have installed Windows 98 onto a spare machine and installed the old drive as a slave. I can access the drive, but I cannot for life of me get this file decompressed or mounted or restored or whatever the proper terminology is. 

I have searched around and there have been suggestions of using drvspace.exe, dblspace.exe, scandisk with a /mount switch, etcetc. I cannot find dblspace or drvspace within my Win98 installation and I am at a bit of a loss. Is there anything I can do to retrieve the files on this drive?

*Incidentally, I installed Win98 because I was told that NT file systems would be useless for trying to retrieve the data.


Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy Jungalist...

Can't find dblspace.exe, but you can download the MS DOS v6.2 that has drvspace.exe from here...

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...97-b7e5-4b31-badb-ddaac771295f&DisplayLang=en

Download it to a new folder, run the file, then files 1msdos62.exe, 2msdos62.exe, 3msdos62.exe...

You will also have to use sfc to expand the drvspace files...


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

The drivespace/doublespace drivers are on the 98 setup disk and the Emergency Boot Disk


----------



## Jungalist (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks a lot, guys. Everything I read said that it should be under Programs --> Accessories --> System Tools, but not on mine. It is Windows SE so I thought that might make a difference. I will try what you have suggested. Thanks again!


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Try Windows/Command and EBD folders for the drivers


----------



## jubalsams (Aug 25, 2004)

On your Win98se CD is a folder \tools\oldmsdos.
Copy everything in that folder to your C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND folder. Now open a command window and key in: 
help dblspace
or
help drvspace

Best


----------

